# gnome3 not found



## svincec (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi

Every time I type 'pkg install gnome3' it says it wasn't found in the repositories.

I'm on FreeBSD 11.4

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 25, 2020)

Hello, *svincec*

the meta-port x11/gnome3 is not available in the repository's for FreeBSD 11 because  for example some important dependencies like x11/gnome-shell have not successfully build. Maybe they build successfully next time.


----------

